# Sure-Seal Vase Form Pickle Jar



## LaidBackJack (Aug 8, 2004)

Howdy all, this is my first post, although I have been lurking for a while. Great site for checking out what is out there.  I thought I would start my posts here by presenting my pride & joy, and the biggest mystery in my collection. I've been a bottle nut for a few years, and living in the N.Cal. Motherlode boonies, I get to pursue my addiction in an ideal place for it.  This beauty was found in a junk-store! and bought for $60!!  It's a Sure-Seal, vase-form pickle, in a light rose color. Ground lip, embossed parrot & leaves. Not a repro.  It's perfect except for two small dinks on the inner lip where someone nicked the glass fishing out pickles with a set of tongs. I've been offered a lot more than $60 for it, many times, but I really don't know exactly what it might be worth. Apparently it's very rare.....anyone want to hazard a guess to it's current value? Thanks & keep on digging...

 http://pic13.picturetrail.com/VOL468/2247475/4933598/62676092.jpg


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the forum !
 Looks like a Goofus pickle to me.  
 But , then again I'm not a pickle expert . 
 I don't have any reference material on Goofus glass . But , I'm sure a forum member on here does. Anybody on the forum have any Goofus reference material ?  
 Is it embossed with Sure seal on it anywhwere ?     Brian


----------



## LaidBackJack (Aug 9, 2004)

So was the one you sold for $25 rose colored, 11-3/4" tall, with a ground lip?


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 9, 2004)

Yes the large size, the Rose coloration , and also the parrot /rose design makes yours better than the average Joe . It's not a 3000.00 Cobalt .  But it is a nice looking 
 Pickle for sure !   Brian


----------



## kastoo (Sep 14, 2004)

Gees..looks like just a vase to me but I'm a newbie!  I need to look at some books I just bought.  Bet I have passed these at yard sales and such.  Bet I won't once I know what to look for.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## idigjars (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice![]


----------

